# Ludwigia inclinata



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

0.9 Wg


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)




----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

This was one of the first plants I ever fell in love with! But it seems to be striving for light in your tank. Maybe you should let this little gem unleash it's true beauty in the 130g? Nice plant though...  

Carlos, this might be the plant you need for your Autumn Aquascape..:wink:


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)




----------

